# Solar panel fitter near West Yorks



## lotusanne (May 1, 2013)

Does anyone know where I can get a Solar panel fitted in or around West Yorks?  I have just bought one on ebay for £89, it arrived today and I googled for someone to fit it, and rang them - and they quoted £195 !!  Don't know if thats the norm but sounds a bit steep to me, has anyone else paid to have one fitted?  :wave:


----------



## daisymini (May 1, 2013)

lotusanne said:


> Does anyone know where I can get a Solar panel fitted in or around West Yorks?  I have just bought one on ebay for £89, it arrived today and I googled for someone to fit it, and rang them - and they quoted £195 !!  Don't know if thats the norm but sounds a bit steep to me, has anyone else paid to have one fitted?  :wave:



Just get yourself a regulator,some cable and connectors and a tube of sika flex and bring it to doodles meet im sure one of us can put it up for you they are easy to install..!!
What have you got with your panel ie brackets cables etc????
If your drilling through your roof for the cables you will need a cable entry gland i got mine off ebay
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Roof-Cabl...20955563874?pt=UK_Gadgets&hash=item3371fa5762
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Solar-Pan...660783?pt=UK_Gadgets&var=&hash=item1c31fba96f
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MC4-conne...060269?pt=UK_Gadgets&var=&hash=item257d6c9ded

heres a few examples off ebay if you need them


----------



## NoThatsNotMe (May 1, 2013)

*Think again?*

In view of recent comments elsewhere (MHF I think) about insurance companies needing to be informed about 'alterations' to vehicles, I'm told they also expect such modifications to be done by proper tradesmen/companies. Modifications done 'privately' can invalidate your cover.

Imagine the first question asked if a solar panel parted company with your van! "Who fitted this" would be the question asked by the boys (& girls) in blue and by the insurer! Now imagine their response to the answer "some blokes I met at a Motorhome meet".

Result? Probably a court appearance & a refusal to pay out!


----------



## lotusanne (May 1, 2013)

Thanks Daisy-mini, this is what it comes with. not sure if that includes the cable entry gland (why does that name make me s******??!!)... could you see what you think?
Thankyou xx


Renytek Solar have these high quality Solar Panel Kits 

manufactured with BOSCH Solar Cells for quality of output:



The Solar Kit includes:



50w 12V Monocrystalline Solar Panel with Bosch Solar Cells


5 Metres of Two Core Tin Coated Cable

10 Amp 12V EP Solar Charge Controller

Controller to Battery Cable With an Inline Fuse & Battery Clips



Ideal for keeping all types of 12v batteries charged on boats, in caravans, motorhomes & campervans



 Solar Panel Details







Highly transparent & anti-reflective coating

Mounting slots each side of frame

Anodized aluminium frame for corrosion resistance

Fitted with a waterproof junction box

High module conversion efficiency through superior manufacturing technology

Excellent performance under low light conditions




Electrical Specification



Maximum power watts: 50W

Maximum power current: 2.86A

Maximum power voltage: 17.50V

Open circuit voltage: 21.00V

Short circuit current: 3.09A

Maximum system voltage: DC600V


Mechanical Specification



Weight 6kg

Dimensions: 980 x 445 x 30mm



Solar Panel Warranty



Power decline within 10% in 10 years & 20% within 25 years

Workmanship 5 years


EP Solar EPHC 10 Amp 12v Solar Charge Controller

Features

Over load protection

Microcontroller digital accuracy

Internal temperature compensation

State of charge (SOC) showing battery condition
Pulse Width Modulation (PWM) Charge mode for an optimum charge




Benefits of using a controller


Monitors a batteries State of Charge

Avoids overcharging & over discharging

Prevents reverse current back to a Solar panel causing a battery to discharge

Controller includes a 12v outlet for connecting appliances, for example 12v lights.






Solar Controller Protection 

Short circuit 
Reverse current
Reverse polarity
Lightning protection
Overcharge protection 
Over discharge protection

Specification

Equalization voltage: 14.8V  
Boost voltage :14.4V
Low voltage disconnect:  11.1V
Low voltage Reconnect:   12.6 V
Self-consumption:  6mA maximum
Terminals:   for wire sizes to 2.5mm2
Type of Charging:  series PWM
Temperature:  -35°C to +55°C

Dimensions: 140×90×26mm 
Weight: 0.25KG

Contact details


----------



## lotusanne (May 1, 2013)

Thanks NoThatsNotMe, hadnt thought about insurance side of things, wouldn't even have considered it as a van mod if they had asked me!!


----------



## daisymini (May 1, 2013)

lotusanne said:


> Thanks Daisy-mini, this is what it comes with. not sure if that includes the cable entry gland (why does that name make me s******??!!)... could you see what you think?
> Thankyou xx
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds like the only things you might need are some brackets, sikaflex and an entry gland unless you have a spare grommet hole on the roof...!!
Are you going to have enough cable x2 to go from your panel on the roof to your leisure battery? Coz if youve only 5m of cable thats only about 7ft per cable
likewise with your van battery to regulator cable?


----------



## Firefox (May 1, 2013)

Adding a solar panel does not impact on "Construction and Use" regulations with regard to vehicle mods which generally relate to safety and performance items such as chassis, brakes, suspension, engine etc. A solar panel is equivalent to go faster stripes or a roof rack. Permission would not normally be required by most insurance companies for such items. However, by all means inform the insurance company, and state you will be fitting it yourself, and see what the situation is.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (May 1, 2013)

Firefox said:


> Adding a solar panel does not impact on "Construction and Use" regulations with regard to vehicle mods which generally relate to safety and performance items such as chassis, brakes, suspension, engine etc. A solar panel is equivalent to go faster stripes or a roof rack. Permission would not normally be required by most insurance companies for such items. However, by all means inform the insurance company, and state you will be fitting it yourself, and see what the situation is.



I have just checked with my insurance company they state anything added to the van from standard as delivered needs reporting they quote bike racks, towbars and solar panels must be reported as these can fall off and cause accidents to other road users failure to do so may invalidate cover, its a good job I withheld my phone number and name.

Alf


----------



## Firefox (May 1, 2013)

Depends I guess on the company. Mine is insured as a self-build, and I have stated that I have fitted myself windows, solar panels, rooflights etc all as part of the self build. All that is covered as part of the self build insurance; therefore separate permission is not required for each item. It's also a self build (by definition) so they are not required to be fitted by some "reputable" company eg One that can't do it for two months and charges well over twice the cost of the panel


----------



## lotusanne (May 1, 2013)

ITs amazing that they are booked up until June at that price!!! :wacko:


----------



## Robmac (May 1, 2013)

These are based in Lancashire Anne, 

Solar Panels for motorhomes, caravans, horseboxes and narrowboats nationwide mobile fitting.

but they do a nationwide mobile fitting service. Maybe worth contacting them for a quote?


----------



## Firefox (May 1, 2013)

Worth a try... but I wouldn't hold out too much hope 

They quote £445 for a 60W panel with regulator fitted for example. Assuming you can get the parts for £150 (probably less), even allowing for mark ups on parts, they are charging £200-£300 for fitting.


----------



## lotusanne (May 1, 2013)

Correct Firefox!  Rob - these were the very ones i rang!!  That quoted £195 and cant do it until June!!:mad1:


----------



## Deleted member 919 (May 1, 2013)

Anne plenty of competent people about on the forum,just because people advertise as fitters etc doesnt mean all of them are up to the job


----------



## Firefox (May 1, 2013)

Check out these jokers, Elecleisure... Solar Panels - Motorhome Caravan Accessories Online

It's Rhino Install's sister company as linked on their install webpage to supply panels.

They quote £399 for a 65W panel !!!! ... something you could buy on ebay for £60 or less.


----------



## hextal (May 1, 2013)

It's really easy to do yourself.

I went belt and braces and bolted and sikaflex-ed them.

I certainly wouldn't pay more than a couple of quid for the panel fitting (i'm very tight fisted though).

As Firefox has said, if it's a self build policy they don't generally bat an eyelid.  I quizzed my last couple on their definition of 'vehicle modification' and the answers back were similar - things that affect the performance/operation/reliability of the base vehicle.  Now arguably fixing half a ton of fixture/fittings could be seen as affecting performance, but not here.

In terms of risk/liability - I'd suggest it's a case of being sensible.  If you have absolutely no idea of how adhesive works / or how to operate a drill and install bolts (i'm not being sarcastic here by the way), then get someone else to do it.  But i'd say that bolting/adhering a panel to the roof would be classed as something falling well short or requiring trained specialists/expertise.


----------



## Techno100 (May 1, 2013)

The problem in my mind is that it's only a 50 watt panel. The fitting cost in time/labour will be no more or less for a larger more effective panel. 
Was the choice based on price or what will fit?


----------



## Techno100 (May 1, 2013)

What motorhome do you have and where are you?


----------



## lotusanne (May 1, 2013)

rebbyvid said:


> Anne plenty of competent people about on the forum,just because people advertise as fitters etc doesnt mean all of them are up to the job



Hi Rob, I know loads of competent people on here, and agree that you don't always get what you pay for - eg my leisure battery is going back to autoelectrician next week for third time next week- still not charging up!  I didnt think it would be so much, maybe 50 quid tops, but need to get it on soon as going away week after next for a fortnight


----------



## lotusanne (May 1, 2013)

Techno100 said:


> The problem in my mind is that it's only a 50 watt panel. The fitting cost in time/labour will be no more or less for a larger more effective panel.
> Was the choice based on price or what will fit?



Hi Techno 100., yes correct, was very limited as already got boiler flue and roof light on only flattish part of roof at back, front slopes in 2 directions, and is also higher, so needed to put it on back as dont want to make van any higher and the two slopes would be difficult to fit around.  Hoping 50 watts will be enough to keep battery charged as currently not charging and keep ending up with no electrics, so no light and also cant pump water or use heater so its a right pain!. Its an old 1989 SWB transit, with an AutoHomes conversion, and I am in West Yorks, near Todmorden and Hebden Bridge, but would be happy to take it anywher not too far if it wasn't such an oulandish price


----------



## sasquatch (May 1, 2013)

I bought a 140w panel from Grant solar and control box from Hymer for £60 a gland cost £6 and fitting by a competent fitter(bolted and glued) £80.
The panel keeps the leisure and Starter batteries topped up.


----------



## lotusanne (May 2, 2013)

Thats brilliant, wish i could have fitted one that big, and really good price.  But 50 watts is better than no watts!


----------



## Firefox (May 2, 2013)

50 Watts should keep you topped up + some to spare. Ideally, a bigger panel would have been better, but given the odd shape of your roof, I think that was the most practical shot.


----------



## lotusanne (May 2, 2013)

Firefox said:


> 50 Watts should keep you topped up + some to spare. Ideally, a bigger panel would have been better, but given the odd shape of your roof, I think that was the most practical shot.



Yeah don't think would have fitted anything bigger in Firefox, hopefully be OK in summer at least


----------



## lotusanne (May 2, 2013)

hextal said:


> It's really easy to do yourself.
> 
> I went belt and braces and bolted and sikaflex-ed them.
> 
> ...



Hi Hextal, I am sure its easy if you have some basic skills but am afraid I haven't had much experience with drills etc and a bit finger and thumbsy, would worry that I would screw things up, unless I had someone standing over me directng me.  Happy to have a go at other DIY stuff like decorating etc but wouldnt want to risk ending up with hole in my roof and broken solar panel!!  Sounds like the insurance issue is debateable, might try the anonymous phone call approach to my insurers, but if its on properly I dont think it should pose too much of a risk, heres already a flue and skylight that could fly off.. but they seem pretty well fited.  But will see what they say, dont want to give them any opportunity to void the insurance in the event of a claim


----------



## Firefox (May 2, 2013)

I would just go with Sikaflex. It's very strong. The less drilling of the roof the better.

Maybe take the cable in via the roof-light up-stand if applicable.


----------



## maingate (May 2, 2013)

A WC member fits solar panels as a sideline and he is from W. Yorks.

He will have seen this thread but must have a reason why he is not coming forward, so I shall not name names.


----------



## iampatman (May 2, 2013)

sasquatch said:


> I bought a 140w panel from Grant solar and control box from Hymer for £60 a gland cost £6 and fitting by a competent fitter(bolted and glued) £80.
> The panel keeps the leisure and Starter batteries topped up.



80w panel from Grant Solar currently £200. 
100w panel kit with regulator/cables/gland/brackets £199 on eBay.


----------



## lotusanne (May 2, 2013)

maingate said:


> A WC member fits solar panels as a sideline and he is from W. Yorks.
> 
> He will have seen this thread but must have a reason why he is not coming forward, so I shall not name names.



No worries, could be lots of reasons, I agree don't name names, I certainly don't want anyone feeling under any pressure. Also to make it clear, am happy to pay for this , not looking for freebies, just didn't expect £195 and can't afford it, and hoping someone may know someone who can do it for less


----------



## lebesset (May 2, 2013)

no problem with the insurance in germany ...but anything like this has to be presented to the local TUV station , and they issue a safety certificate [ or don't , as the case may be ]

try leisuretech at clitheroe 

personally I can't conceive of other than doing it myself ; if they can sikaflex the panels on the outside of the space shuttle to resist the heat of re-entry it has to be all that is needed ; if , like me , you had tried to get mountings off when you changed vehicles you would have no doubt !!!


----------



## lotusanne (May 3, 2013)

Does no-one know anyone that could do this?:anyone:


----------



## Viktor (May 3, 2013)

Wellhouse Leisure at Shepley near Huddersfield could probably do this for you. Ring 01484 600416 (Dave Moore Parts Manager).  They fitted two solar panels to my Black Regius roof when they built it and installed the necessary hardware control charging system as well.


----------



## lotusanne (May 3, 2013)

Viktor said:


> Wellhouse Leisure at Shepley near Huddersfield could probably do this for you. Ring 01484 600416 (Dave Moore Parts Manager).  They fitted two solar panels to my Black Regius roof when they built it and installed the necessary hardware control charging system as well.



Thanks very much Viktor, I will give them a ring now, have failed to find anyone locally atall


----------



## n brown (May 3, 2013)

lotusanne said:


> ITs amazing that they are booked up until June at that price!!! :wacko:


  maybe they're really really slow,so they have to charge more to make a living


----------



## lotusanne (May 3, 2013)

Thats very generous of you NBrown!No excuse though, its really steep, even if you have to go dead slow!


----------



## solarman (May 4, 2013)

lotusanne said:


> Does anyone know where I can get a Solar panel fitted in or around West Yorks?  I have just bought one on ebay for £89, it arrived today and I googled for someone to fit it, and rang them - and they quoted £195 !!  Don't know if thats the norm but sounds a bit steep to me, has anyone else paid to have one fitted?  :wave:


Any luck?I had the same problem so in the end i put it on myself using just tigerseal and so far i ve been everywhere with it and it s still solid,it s a 80 w panel,fitted to 2 alulumium brackets and cable entry gland,here is how i did it Ford Transit Forum


----------



## Robmac (May 4, 2013)

solarman said:


> Any luck?I had the same problem so in the end i put it on myself using just tigerseal and so far i ve been everywhere with it and it s still solid,it s a 80 w panel,fitted to 2 alulumium brackets and cable entry gland,here is how i did it Ford Transit Forum



I also plan to use Tigerseal. Should be no reason to worry about it coming off - ever!


----------



## lotusanne (May 4, 2013)

solarman said:


> Any luck?I had the same problem so in the end i put it on myself using just tigerseal and so far i ve been everywhere with it and it s still solid,it s a 80 w panel,fitted to 2 alulumium brackets and cable entry gland,here is how i did it Ford Transit Forum



Hi Solarnam, no luck so far, I rang the company that Viktor suggested and talked to  a very nice man who told me that all the boys that do that type of work are off getting drunk cos they have all taken a long weekend... ring back on Tuesday, but not before 9 or they will still be drunk!  Unfortunately he couldn't give me any idea of price though, or when they could do it and time getting tight now as leaving next Friday for 2 weeks

I enjoyed looking at the pics of your van conversion but confirmd that there's no way I could tackle doing it myself!


----------



## solarman (May 4, 2013)

Hope you get it sorted at a reasonable cost there doesn t seem to be many people supplying this service so maybe that s why they can charge high!Have you considered approaching some caravan places and speaking to their fitters and see what they charge i expect they do them all the time but don t advertise it much,just a suggestion.


----------



## lotusanne (May 4, 2013)

Yeah I think you are right, there definitely aren't many about not that I can find anyway.  Thats a good idea about approaching the fitters, funnily enough i have just been to a local caravan supplier/ repairer and he told me that they don't fit them cos most caravans are either hooked up or they just put it on the floor by the van.  he said he steered away from anything that involves making a hole in the roof!  Have got one possibilty though, the autoelectician who is looking at the battery again on Tuesday has said he will have a go, but no promises.. fingers crossed!


----------



## maingate (May 4, 2013)

It is not compulsory to fix a panel to the roof. I have been using a freestanding solar panel for nearly 3 years now. This one 90 watt panel makes us self sufficient indefinitely through Spring into Autumn because having it angled keeps it working at around maximum output. As I have said before, I prop it up with a short stick in Summer and a longer stick in Winter. :dance:

Works for me.

I have just modified my solar setup because I also have an additional 100 watt panel now. My batteries were fairly well charged up but I was getting up to 11 amps going in to the batteries.


----------



## solarman (May 4, 2013)

don t know where you are in west yorks but if Oldham is reachable try this fellow What We Do?, he did some work on my campervan and i think he could do yours for a reasonable price i think,let me know what he quotes if you ring him.


----------



## Viktor (May 5, 2013)

Wellhouse are great for customer service.  I'm sure if you explain the difficulty and urgency they will do their very best to get you sorted.


----------



## sagart (May 5, 2013)

Just spotted in Dunvegan Castle car park a Burstner Viseo running on German plates.
It has solar panels moulded above the windscreen, looked very professional. Hung about for a while but the owners hadn't returned by the time I had to go


----------



## sasquatch (May 5, 2013)

Its a 2-3 hour job, could probably arrange for it to be done en route.


----------



## lotusanne (May 6, 2013)

solarman said:


> don t know where you are in west yorks but if Oldham is reachable try this fellow What We Do?, he did some work on my campervan and i think he could do yours for a reasonable price i think,let me know what he quotes if you ring him.




thanks solar man i will try him, Oldham isnot too far..though on the link it says Rochdale which is even nearer, not sure if will beable to get hold of hime today as bank holiday but has got mobile number so thought would send text.  I will letyou know what he quotes


----------



## lotusanne (May 6, 2013)

maingate said:


> It is not compulsory to fix a panel to the roof. I have been using a freestanding solar panel for nearly 3 years now. This one 90 watt panel makes us self sufficient indefinitely through Spring into Autumn because having it angled keeps it working at around maximum output. As I have said before, I prop it up with a short stick in Summer and a longer stick in Winter. :dance:
> 
> Works for me.
> 
> I have just modified my solar setup because I also have an additional 100 watt panel now. My batteries were fairly well charged up but I was getting up to 11 amps going in to the batteries.



Hmm, thats a thought.....Not sure if that would work for me   thoughMaingate, van not very big and not sure where it could safely go when travelling.  Plus need it to be charging whilst travelling if possible, as leisure battery not chargimg currently - though that may get fixed, its going to autoelectricians tomorrow... but this is third time for same problem so not 100% confident.


----------



## Robmac (May 6, 2013)

lotusanne said:


> Hmm, thats a thought.....Not sure if that would work for me   thoughMaingate, van not very big and not sure where it could safely go when travelling.  Plus need it to be charging whilst travelling if possible, as leisure battery not chargimg currently - though that may get fixed, its going to autoelectricians tomorrow... but this is third time for same problem so not 100% confident.



It's a good idea if you can find somewhere to store it Anne. I've seen Jim's setup and it seems to be an efficient way of doing it. You dont need to worry about the van parking position, you can park in the shade of a tree and still have the panel in a sunny patch and you can easily move the panel to get the optimum position in the Sun.

The only downside I can think of (apart from storage) is that if you leave the van it would probably not be a good idea to leave the panel out for thieving hands to get on! (you could always put it up on the roof though if leaving the van for a few hours).

I am thinking of going this way.


----------



## Robmac (May 6, 2013)

Not sure about charging whilst moving Anne. I thought (could be wrong) that they are designed to charge whilst the alternator is not charging the batteries. Somebody more knowledgeable than I will come along I'm sure.


----------



## Viktor (May 6, 2013)

Rob is correct in that.  The solar panels are connected to a controller which permits the leisure batteries to be charged by the alternator when the engine is on, and then switches over to the solar panels when the engine is off.  This is simply because the alternator is a more powerful source of power when it is available.


----------



## lotusanne (May 6, 2013)

Thanks for all replies, have texted the guy near Oldham will post back if he gets back to me and let you know the cost.  The free standing option may be a possibilty then if it doesnt charge whilst travelling, am going to check it out see if I can find a spot for it,its quite long though and delicate...the fact that you can put it in a suitable spot is attractive, but would worry about someone walking off with... but I suppose I could try that if I cant get it mounted on roof, and suck it and see...

PS the guy gas just rung me back from Oldham, can do it this week but no idea of price until he checks in his book tomorrow, he sounded a nice guy good of him to call on a bank holiday too, just hope price is not too bad


----------



## Neckender (May 6, 2013)

What about this 60watt folding panel with regulator fitted on ebay £84, you would only need to fit cable to controller with crocodile clips to batteries, they also have bigger wattage for sale.

NEW 60W FOLDABLE FOLDING SOLAR PANEL CHARGER SYSTEM FOR 12V BATTERY

John.


----------



## lotusanne (May 6, 2013)

Hi John, now thats a really good idea, much easier to transport.  The link didnt workby the way but I pasted it in and got this..which i think is what you mean

NEW 60W FOLDABLE FOLDING SOLAR PANEL CHARGER SYSTEM FOR 12V BATTERY | eBay

As Rob said earlier more versatile as to where you can point it.  If I hadnt already got mine i might have gone for that, also its 60 w but mine is only 50 as thats all i can fit on roof.  Grr... Rob may be interested though??


----------



## Stacetop (May 6, 2013)

Add Content


----------



## Robmac (May 6, 2013)

lotusanne said:


> Hi John, now thats a really good idea, much easier to transport.  The link didnt workby the way but I pasted it in and got this..which i think is what you mean
> 
> NEW 60W FOLDABLE FOLDING SOLAR PANEL CHARGER SYSTEM FOR 12V BATTERY | eBay
> 
> As Rob said earlier more versatile as to where you can point it.  If I hadnt already got mine i might have gone for that, also its 60 w but mine is only 50 as thats all i can fit on roof.  Grr... Rob may be interested though??



And so he is! Thanks for the link John (and Anne!).


----------



## Stacetop (May 6, 2013)

I had our panel fitted by aire and sun I'm not sure of the cost but will of been similar to what u were quoted. He fitted our own panel travelled to us and spent most the day fitting it! All the cables are labelled and he did an excellent job. The panel works fab and I was glad to have it done professionally!!


----------



## Robmac (May 6, 2013)

Although I might have a look at this one (same supplier)........

NEW 120W FOLDABLE FOLDING SOLAR PANEL CHARGER SYSTEM FOR 12V BATTERY | eBay


----------



## lotusanne (May 6, 2013)

That's even better, more than double the watts for less than twicethe proce - you may as well have the extra charging capability especially if you want to use it in winter Rob


----------



## lotusanne (May 7, 2013)

The guy from Oldham rang, from MJP, he quoted £70 - £80 and said it might even be cheaper... so taking it in tonight.  Thanks all for the suggestions, will post final price when I get it back


----------



## lotusanne (May 8, 2013)

Got van back, and am really pleased with the job.  Harry, who is the guy from MJP is really nice and helpful.  I told him that the panel came complete with everything, which I thought it did, but there were no brackets to fit it to the roof, so he had to find his own.  he thought of using Sikaflex but cos roof is curved he was worried it might come off in the wind.  It was also awkward to fit cable to battery as panel is at back and battery under bonnet.  So all in all it took a lot longer than expected.. he also found and fitted a new spotlight to replace a broken fluorescent one, and fastened back the bolier casing which had come off.  I did also ask him to have a look at fridge which has never worked on gas, but he ran out of time. Total cost was £110 which I was very happy with and would recommend Harry to anyone.  Thanks to Solarman for the info


----------



## carol (May 8, 2013)

Glad it's sorted Anne. Looking forward to lights - presume you'll even have gas too! :wacko:


----------



## lotusanne (May 8, 2013)

Mr 99g said:


> Hi lotsuanne,
> I also spoke to them, my man being called Mathew. Your van was being worked on as we spoke ! Really nice guy. He's come up with a couple of choices which I will decide on when I pop up on Friday. I will also post the outcome on here for the benefit of others who may be interested, and also as handy with a toolbox as us two :hammer:. I think that I'm going to fit a 120watt just need to choose the action. They have also quoted me a fitting fee of £70 ( more if there's bits needed which he doesn't think there will be, with the proposed kit). All will be revealed soon no doubt ! Thanks again lotsuanne and solar man for the info :wave:




Hi Mr 99g, Harry said coincidentally someone else had rang about having a solar panel fitted and I wondered if it might be someone off the forum!!  I think Mathew might be Harry's son, he works there too. Or next door maybe!  Well good luck with it, I am sure it will be OK, I agree got fo 120 watt or as high as you can , will make you more self sufficient.  They do anything to do with van's by the way, I am going to take my fridge in another time, be interested to hear how you get on   ps can't all be handy with hammers, but sure we have lots of other skills!


----------



## lotusanne (May 8, 2013)

carol said:


> Glad it's sorted Anne. Looking forward to lights - presume you'll even have gas too! :wacko:


Hi Carol, yes got new gas, got leisure battery charging sorted (hopefully anyway, hard to be confident !) got solar panel fitted, made new curtains and cleaned van from top to bottom!!  Now I need a holiday!!


----------



## MJP (May 9, 2013)

*Thank you for your recommendation Solarman and thank you for your custom to all.*



solarman said:


> don t know where you are in west yorks but if Oldham is reachable try this fellow What We Do?, he did some work on my campervan and i think he could do yours for a reasonable price i think,let me know what he quotes if you ring him.



Thank you. We hope MJP Coach Builders can be of further help in the future.


----------



## solarman (May 9, 2013)

nice to hear you got it sorted and a good price too,thanks for the update


----------



## lotusanne (May 9, 2013)

MJP said:


> Thank you. We hope MJP Coach Builders can be of further help in the future.


:wave:Hello!!  Nice to see you popping up on here, as you will see (luckily!) we have nothing but nicethings to say about you!


----------



## solarman (May 10, 2013)

MJP said:


> Thank you. We hope MJP Coach Builders can be of further help in the future.


Hello Harry and Mathew,you'll know who i am a friend of Dave :have fun:


----------



## rhinoinstalls (May 29, 2013)

Firefox said:


> Check out these jokers, Elecleisure... Solar Panels - Motorhome Caravan Accessories Online
> 
> It's Rhino Install's sister company as linked on their install webpage to supply panels.
> 
> They quote £399 for a 65W panel !!!! ... something you could buy on ebay for £60 or less.


#

Hi All

We charge £150.00 to fit a customers solar panels, then we add a charge for mobile fitting depending where they live, who much we have to travel. All the panels we supply are high quality panels from suppliers we have used for a number of years. I am totally aware of ther cheap panels on ebay, and have fitted many for many customers, (some panels not so good, others look ok,) but always hard to say on how long they will last. The panels on our web shop (elecleisure) are manufactured in Italy and yes are not cheap panels, but we are not buying cheap and selling off expensive. We cover nationwide, so the products we fit need to be high quailty as returning back to failing products costs us money.

I feel our prices are set correct for the experience and quality of our work, i think being booked up for 5 weeks at the moment and working 6 days a week, well over 8 hours a day speaks for itself. We dont advertise very strongly and over 60% of our customers come via refferals.

Many Thanks
Phil


----------

